# Help me upgrade!!!!



## nrgmalik (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys, please help me upgrade my old PC junk. Below are the specifications:

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60 GHz

DDR2 1024 RAM (PC2-5300) (333MHz)

Motherboard: ZX-945-15 
 Chipset: Intel i915P/i915G 

I checked my by opening my PC Case so there are 2 Memory Slots, 2 PCI Slots and 1 PCIE-16X Slot.

What can I upgrade here to make this old junk run some of the new games such as FIFA 13??? Is that possible with that slow processor??

Which Graphic Card will be compatible with that PCIE-16X Slot???

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## aloodum (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ that motherboard of yours appears as a rebranded chinese one--I guess in India you got is from either zebronics/mercury?
Its a 945 chipset , socket 478 with ddr2 support,more likely a 533Mhz Fsb..

It would simply make no sense to invest anything on this system. I advise you sell this off and instead invest in the a budget build,w hich amazingly comes quite cheap these days.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah the motherboard seems to be chinese!!!

But is there is any possibility of getting this system a compatible graphic card??? 

Actually currently I don't want to buy new PC due to finances!!!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2012)

Get a low end card like Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB DDR3 @ 4K
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## aloodum (Nov 2, 2012)

@nrg : I can understand you implications , but you have to understand that these days, even graphically forgiving games like fifa usually recommend a low end dual core. You will be able to fit a new gen PCI -E card (which are backward compatible with your version 1.0), but given the overall age of the subsystems like the cpu, with a 533 Mhz FSB, it  would simply cripple your game play.Even on minimum settings you may end with choppy framerates on most titles 

If you want to really play games, i suggest you look for 2nd hand/used mid range cards of yesteryears ...

And a word of caution in case you decide to go with a gfx card, i assume your smps is of local variety and is as old as the cpu , no less than 7-8 years (once again i assume you changed your motherboard recently)..you may run into troubles with the same.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

@ p - can you tell us how much you want to spend on this ancient config ??


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ p - can you tell us how much you want to spend on this ancient config ??



Currently I can spare maximum 2k for this!!!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

nrgmalik said:


> Currently I can spare maximum 2k for this!!!!!



2k is very less .


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 3, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> 2k is very less .



 Sorry but I meant Rs 2000. Is that not enough???


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

2k can get you HD5450 gfx card and if you are on IGP and want to some old games upto ( 2008 ) at low/med settings or some small games with not much system requirements then you can call it a BIG upgrade and this gfx card will also ready your ancient pc to watch HD movies in their full glory - just grab HD monitor and use this as a HTPC


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> 2k can get you HD5450 gfx card and if you are on IGP and want to some old games upto ( 2008 ) at low/med settings or some small games with not much system requirements then you can call it a BIG upgrade and this gfx card will also ready your ancient pc to watch HD movies in their full glory - just grab HD monitor and use this as a HTPC



Thanks but there is any possibiliy of bottlenecking with this card??


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

No, the card is very low end and okay with your CPU.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 4, 2012)

Just asking, what do you intend to do after this upgrade ?


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 4, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Just asking, what do you intend to do after this upgrade ?




Hmmm.....well I was thinking to give this PC performance boost. But after searching net and you guys advices, I think of getting a new motherboard, processor and new graphic card. That would be enough??? Right??


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

you will also need DDR3 Memory Module  and a new PSU may be...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 5, 2012)

Basically you need to upgrade majority of your core components.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 7, 2012)

What do you think guys?? I think of this processor, cheap, supports FCLGA1155 Socket Type. 

 Intel Pentium Processor G630 | Processor | Flipkart.com 

I want new processor for playing medium graphic games such as FIFA13. Will this be a good processor, plus a good graphic card, will it be a good deal??? 

Also, currently I have 450 Watt PSU installed?? That Enough??


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 7, 2012)

What brand PSU?
Thats a good processor for its budget.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 7, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> What brand PSU?
> Thats a good processor for its budget.



PSU is of local indian brand Necola.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 7, 2012)

nrgmalik said:


> PSU is of local indian brand Necola.



I seriously doubt it would do any good except in a few rare cases where gpu and cpu power consumption are fairly low.
BTW, since you ve considered upgrading your entire system, could you tell us your new budget ?


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 7, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I seriously doubt it would do any good except in a few rare cases where gpu and cpu power consumption are fairly low.
> BTW, since you ve considered upgrading your entire system, could you tell us your new budget ?



I am on tight budget but I will try my best to get upto Rs 25000. I think Hard Disk, CD Drive, CPU Case can be used, so I need a new motherboard, processor, RAM, PSU & a medium type graphic card.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

BTW are u using a CRT/LCD/LED and whats the resolution/size ?
If you plan on re using the monitor,hard disk,optical drive and cabinet --- heres a proposal 

CPU   - i3 2120 - 7k
MOBO - Gigabyte B75 MD3h - 4.2k
RAM   - 2*(4GB corsair 1333mhz) - 2.2k
PSU   - corsair cx430 v2 - 2.6k
GPU   - Gigabyte hd 7770 from SMC - 8.2k
___________________________________
Total - 24.2k

It should "easily" handle all modern games (Battlefield MW3,GTA 4,Skyrim,Dirt, etc) at medium settings @ 1650*1080.
PS - You don't need to worry about FIFA 13. I dont think there will be a problem running even FIFA 15 (whenever it releases in 2014) with this config.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ sweet config 



nrgmalik said:


> I am on tight budget but I will try my best to get upto Rs 25000. *I think Hard Disk, CD Drive*, CPU Case can be used, so I need a new motherboard, processor, RAM, PSU & a medium type graphic card.



yes - if they have SATA port.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 8, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> BTW are u using a CRT/LCD/LED and whats the resolution/size ?
> If you plan on re using the monitor,hard dusk,optical drive and cabinet --- heres a proposal
> 
> CPU   - i3 2120 - 7k
> ...



LCD monitor, I checked the current resolution in control panel and its 1366*768.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 8, 2012)

^ Then thats even better, since the HD7770 might be able to play games at max settings at that resolution.

Go with that config posted above and reuse your hard disk,monitor and case.
Best option if you wanna play games. And FIFA and other footballing games are usually less demanding than other games.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 8, 2012)

By the way, the Flipkart is selling Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz @ 1300 for 4 GB stick


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Naxal said:


> By the way, the Flipkart is selling Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz @ 1300 for 4 GB stick


Its selling Corsair 1333 @ 1.05k.
OP doesnt need 1600 mhz.
He can save 500 rs.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 8, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Then thats even better, since the HD7770 might be able to play games at max settings at that resolution.
> 
> Go with that config posted above and reuse your hard disk,monitor and case.
> Best option if you wanna play games. And FIFA and other footballing games are usually less demanding than other games.



Tnx for your help guys!!! I will also check local market prices and update with you later!!!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ sweet config
> .


Thanks man 



nrgmalik said:


> Tnx for your help guys!!! I will also check local market prices and update with you later!!!!!


One of the few things flipkart is selling for a reasonable price is this - *www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb...333c9/p/itmd2ryp2xmmqmsy?pid=RAMD2RYP8CRENWZW
So be quick in verifying the RAM price --- you never know when flipkart shoots it back to 1.25k. Having a 10 year on site warranty is just awesome.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2012)

Naxal said:


> By the way, the Flipkart is selling Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz @ 1300 for 4 GB stick



well look at the latency/Timings


----------

